# R.I.P Maine - just let go :(



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I wake up a few days ago, find him powdered with ich, a sunken face, and his blue fins ash grey. A mystery disease, which now has spread to all fins but pectoral... And now to part of his body. No bloating but pineconing... Tomorrow he'll have died. 

This is the second betta in less than a month.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh Sena  I am SO sorry...
<3 Maine.. R.I.P


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  at least he isn't suffering anymore. I put him down... Didn't want him to suffer through the night or even through the day. But, didn't want him to die in vain from the Mystery Illness - everything is documented.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

ohhh. I am so sorry for your loss. Poor little guy...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah...  haven't done anything with the tank and need to sterilize everything... Just feel "blah"...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am so sorry, he might've got bacteria under his gills but he didn't bloat, poor maine i EXCATLY know how you feel like when my poor baby skylight passed and i had no money and medication for him


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No, no bacteria under his gills... was a mystery illness - and he lasted the longest out of the other user's bettas... something attacking the tissue. his gills were healthy pink  And thanks... yeah I got medication...coming in the mail. Just going to stock up on everything so I can fight off almost everything.


----------

